
Gender Graph: Quantifying Gender Bias - kedmi
http://gendergraph.tk
======
snayz
Thanks for checking out the Gender Graph project:)

The binary model is made by word2vec:

[https://github.com/dav/word2vec](https://github.com/dav/word2vec)

Gender graph uses word embeddings trained by word2vec, the implementation is
in the source repo under:

src/gender_word_plotting.c

------
djsumdog
So the source repo has a binary file in it, which seems to have been made by
vec2bin:

[https://github.com/sneha-belkhale/gender-word-
plots](https://github.com/sneha-belkhale/gender-word-plots)

The python scripts are pretty simple. I'd like to see some methodology drill
down / peer-review to make sure these models are sane. I don't really have the
mathematics background myself.

